# are ther any shows in the south of england?



## CarlyKeen (Jul 21, 2011)

i would like to know of any shows etc in the south....


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

what type of show , open or companion?


----------



## CarlyKeen (Jul 21, 2011)

Open would be better


----------



## [email protected]'s_Bakery (Jun 7, 2011)

I know of the Eastbourne Dog Show on 6th August and Paws in the park on 17th-18th September at the The Kent Showground, Detling.

Here are their websites if you want to check them out:

Eastbourne Borough Council - Eastbourne Dog Show - Saturday 6 August 2011

Welcome to Paws In The Park


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

check out these links -

Fosse Data: Championship Dog Show Schedules, Results and Information

Dog.biz - The UK's Leading On-Line Dog Show Entries Web Site!

They have mainly champ shows listed but do have a growing number of open shows too.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

The two main open showgrounds in kent and sussex are 
Lockmeadow Market at Maidstone and Ardingly Showground Sussex,

Kent County Canine at Lockmeadow closes online on fosse tomorrow
That is in August


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Just noticed that your wee girl is a crossbreed

It will be companion shows that you are after


----------

